# Broken Iphone Glass



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Where can I get my phone fixed if it has cracks in the glass from being dropped?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Lots of places do that now, pretty common. Just google iPhone repairs and put your town or city name. Salt Lake area has dozens of places that do it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Really, it isn't that hard to do yourself. I've done several iPods and iPhones in my family. Screens are really cheap on Amazon, and you can watch a YouTube video on how to do it for your particular model. Watch a couple of repair videos first and see if you think you can do it. My daughter and I replaced her iTouch screen together, and it took about 15 minutes, and worked great. It is easier than you think.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

I highly recommend doing it yourself and following the guides found here for help with doing the steps. https://www.ifixit.com/

This is a great link for fixing things. Like it has been said, much cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I know there are a few "Badapple" stores around that fix iPhones. But, you could take advantage of this as an excuse to upgrade to a Android phone... 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll echo Dallan's recommendation for Bad Apple. They do pretty good work.

But I'll agree to disagree on the Andriod. I had so many problems with my Andriod freezing up and not pairing to my Bluetooth in my truck and dropping signal when I stepped two feet to the left of where I was standing with full signal.... blah blah blah.

In all honesty, I love Apple products so I am a little biased so I'd keep the iPhone personally.


----------

